# My Lestat



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

We adopted Lestat from the local animal shelter 12 years ago. They brought adoptable animals (cats and dogs) to the county fair to advertise for adoption. I loved on him through the cage every day for the entire fair and spent the rest of my time working on my parents, trying to get them to let us adopt him. I won.  He was named after Anne Rice's vampire. 


He has spent the last 12 years with my parents (he stayed at their house when I moved out for college) as a pampered, spoiled, mostly-indoor baby boy. They've lost all their other cats to old age over the last few years and he was the final guy. For the last few weeks/months, he's been feeling poorly and has been in and out of the vet's office several times.

Today he went in again and this time the blood work showed that he was in kidney failure. We decided the kindest thing for him would be to end his suffering. He was 17 years old.


RIP big guy. You are loved. <3


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

That is such a sweet meeting story, i bet he was just amazing, its great that he got to live such a long happy life with you


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about Lestat. He was loved, pampered and cherished by a lot of people, he had a wonderful life. Hang in there.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss! That was a beautiful tribute!
I pray you have the faith to know that you will be together again. I will never believe that souls who can become so bonded can be separated forever.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So sorry about your loss...Lestat is now healthy at the Bridge with all our other beloved kitties who have passed. I a, sure he knew just how blessed he was to be a part of your lives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and our parent's loss. Lestat was a pampered love cat. He had a good life. RIP Lestat.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh yes, what a sweet meeting story, and what a wonderful life you have described about him.

Im sorry for your and your parents loss. RIP, Lestat. Eternal petpets and nose kisses, sweet boy!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Lestat.  How wonderful that you (and your parents) adopted an adult kitty and then gave him so many more wonderful years. If you have any pics you'd like to share, we'd love to see him.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Lestat


----------

